# Οι ελάχιστα διπλωματικές αποχαιρετιστήριες επιστολές Βρετανών πρεσβευτών



## nickel (Oct 20, 2009)

Το θέμα το ανακάλυψα στην Καθημερινή και το βρήκα με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στην Τέλεγκραφ.

Αφορά τις επιστολές Βρετανών διπλωματών που εγκαταλείπουν τα καθήκοντά τους και, μαζί, και τις διπλωματικές περιστροφές και τα λένε λίγο πιο τσεκουράτα στις εκτιμήσεις τους για τις χώρες που τους φιλοξενούσαν.

«Διασκέδασα» με το λογοπαίγνιο του σερ Ντέιβιντ Χαντ:
Africans as a whole are not only not averse to cutting off their nose to spite their face; they regard such an operation as a triumph of cosmetic surgery.
(Δεν μεταφράστηκε στην «Κ» και δεν μεταφράζεται...)
αλλά κυρίως με τη λεπτή ειρωνεία (μανούλες οι Βρετανοί) του λόρδου Μόραν για τον Καναδά:
One does not encounter here the ferocious competition of talent that takes place in the United Kingdom... anyone who is even moderately good at what they do — in literature, the theatre, skiing or whatever — tends to become a national figure.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2009)

Πολύ φαρμάκι ο λόρδος Μόραν.


----------



## Philip (Oct 21, 2009)

Το μπιμπισί αφιέρωσε ένα πρόγραμμα στο θέμα -
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00n85qk/Parting_Shots_Episode_1/


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2009)

Great! Κάποιος θα πρέπει να μας θυμίσει το Episode 2.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 22, 2009)

BTW, είναι Μόραν ή Μοράν; Σύμφωνα μ' αυτό  προφέρεται Μόραν, γιατί προέρχεται από το McMoran. Βέβαια, δεν ξέρω αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο άτομο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2009)

Στο ηχητικό του μπιμπισί τον λέει ξεκάθαρα Μόραν.


----------



## Philip (Oct 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Great! Κάποιος θα πρέπει να μας θυμίσει το Episode 2.


Είναι σειρά από 5 προγράμματα. Βγαίνει κάθε Τρίτη στις εννιάμισι το πρωί (ώρα Αγγλίας, Σκοτίας και γενικά του Ην. Βασ.) στο Radio 4


----------

